# Hubcentric rings



## reecer705 (12 mo ago)

Hello all......first time post so be gentle..... I have an e24 undergoing some resto work and the Metric tyres on it are shot and don't hold air. Due to the mad prices of these tyres I want to put a set of standard E39 alloys on the car so it can be moved around more easily. I have been told that as the hub size on the E39 is larger so I need some Hubcentric Rings to make these fit onto the e24's smaller hub. Any advice here please on hub size of the e24 and/or what rings I need and where to get?

Thanks

Ron R


----------



## norseman01 (Oct 5, 2020)

This is an old thread & I hope you managed to get your answers eventually.
I had the same problem years ago when fitting E39 alloys onto E34 hubs. I had made the mistake of assuming that as the PCD was the same just sequence tightening the wheel nuts would centralise the wheel. It did, but without 'hubcentric' rings balancing the wheels to an acceptable standard was impossible, despite two attempts by tyre outlet fitters.


----------

